# Facade Concept Sketch



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Original King's Krypt sketch plan for our first walkthrough in 2009


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice sketch. I spend too much time drawing sketches and not enough actually building. Man I'm behind .


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

shadowopal said:


> Nice sketch. I spend too much time drawing sketches and not enough actually building. Man I'm behind .


Haha, same here!!! I tend to start a simple sketch and then I just start adding stuff so I can fill the paper:googly: I need to get started on building it now.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Good sketch KC....stick with it and your facade will rock!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the figures in the lettering - they're cute


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Me too. I spend too much time planning and not near enough time doing. Good sketch and I bet it will look great in reality too.
JW


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's going to be one big honkin' sign! Will it go in your yard? Roof? I can totally see that with a fog machine and green lights.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Warrant2000 said:


> That's going to be one big honkin' sign! Will it go in your yard? Roof? I can totally see that with a fog machine and green lights.


Haha, I actually didn't mean to make that a sign. I sketched out a simple facade and then the top half of the paper was blank so I just filled it in before I took the pic, it would have been to boring without it
I posted the same thread on the halloween forum and they thought the same thing! I tend to sketch something simple and then I always have to add something, but from all the comments on both forums it seems like it would be an excellent sign or logo so I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

KINGS CRYPT said:


>


Something you might consider doing is making a "door frame" instead of just having that 1" section above your entrance. Kind of hard to explain, so here's a pic:










That way it will be more sturdy and you can even add a door for security!

Looks good and can't wait to see it complete!
.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Ha, sweet!!! Thanks Zach, I get exactly what your saying.I need to start using google sketchup, I'll use it next year and keep the basic pen and paper for now! Btw, do you use plywood on both sides of the frame?, If so I think I can only afford to cover one side with plywood, my menards has a sale $10 cdx plwood until Sunday , so I've got to get buying.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Google SketchUp is AWESOME. I'm addicted to it. LOL

As far as plywood, I cover both sides with ply so the walls seem more realistic... But deal with what you got! I saw one haunt that used the 2x4s on the backs of the walls for shelves in their kitchen scene... Something to consider!
.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I really like the hand drawn sketch. My little boy (13 years old) now, has been drawing me ideas for props for a few years now, and i have every single one of them in a folder. I have built a few of his ideas already. I love to see his pictures and explanations of how i should build everything.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

kprimm said:


> I really like the hand drawn sketch. My little boy (13 years old) now, has been drawing me ideas for props for a few years now, and i have every single one of them in a folder. I have built a few of his ideas already. I love to see his pictures and explanations of how i should build everything.


Wow, thats really cool. He's going to be a great haunter. I keep all my sketches in a folder too, after school was over I went through all my notebooks and ripped out everything I had doodled over the year then stuck it in a folder.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like that you've aged your facade in your sketch. It looks great. I like the skull dividers too. Can't wait to see the real thing. And I think you might have invented a cool new font.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

I cant draw so I will have to check into that sketchup program. Good thing ive got carpentry skills anyhow.


KINGS CRYPT said:


> Ha, sweet!!! Thanks Zach, I get exactly what your saying.I need to start using google sketchup, I'll use it next year and keep the basic pen and paper for now! Btw, do you use plywood on both sides of the frame?, If so I think I can only afford to cover one side with plywood, my menards has a sale $10 cdx plwood until Sunday , so I've got to get buying.


----------

